# Will Compete someday!



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Fore-note: Apologies to anyone to whom this bores, offends or frustrates. However I welcome and urge critique, advice and abuse if its going help me reach my goal.

So here goes nothing, I have been putting off writing this for too long and after yet another frustrating weigh-in session i decided to be as honest as possible to try and better my results.

About me: Im a student, 2nd year, studying Physiotherapy. Age 21, been BBing seriously for about a year. Started training to gain strength for rugby, but injury has put me out of rugby, so BB is my new addiction.

I am 6'1 and naturally very lean, I have bulked from 69kg to 91kg.

As of today im sitting at 89.2kg. Bench 1RM 142.5, Squat 1RM 170. Due to recent injury meaning i have prosthetic tendons in my hand, i don't have the grip to deadlift currently.

My Training, 1 session every 3 days

Day 1: Chest and Tri

Flat Bench 4x8

Incline 4x8 (pause reps every other session)

Cable Flies 3x10

Skull Krushers 4x8

Cable Pulldowns 3x10

day 2: Back and Bi

Seated wide grip pulldowns 4x8

Bent Over Rows 4x10

Reverse cable flys 4x10

Seated close-grip rows 4x8

Preacher curl 3x8

Cable curl- till failure

Day 3: Legs and Traps

Squats 4x10

leg extensions 4x6

Lunges 2x12 (6 E/S)

Hamstring curls 3x8

Donkey raises 3x12

trap raises 5x12

Day 4: Shoulders and abs

Standing military press 4x8

Seated Arnold press 3x 10 (pause reps every other session)

Front raises 3x12

Crunch chair 3x10

3x 1 minute planks

So there's my current training, feel free to shred! I do add in cardio, probably once a week of high intensity, but i begrudge it as i find it hard to gain weight as it is let alone with extra cardio.

My diet consists of usually:

7.30am: Bowl of oats with splash of honey

2 scoops protein in water

10.30am: 5 egg whites scrambled on 2 wholemeal toast

Glass of SS milk

1.pm: Homemade curry, brown rice, 1-2 chicken breasts

5pm: peanut butter and banana milkshake

5.30 pm: WORK OUT

7pm: Tuna pasta or chicken and potatoes

9.30pm steak and potatoes

11pm: 1 scoop whey, 2 slices wholemeal toast.

So there is my diet, feel free to shred once again!

Havnt calculated the macros and micros of it, but i cant get much more inside me!

My weakest point is my legs which are so feeble looking right now, im the first to take my top off and the last to get my legs out!

Id like to bulk to around 95kg and put on a lot of that mass on my legs!

Pics will follow hopefully tomorrow when i get my camera back!

I will be posting up as my sessions go on, boring everyone to tears with my progess/lack of/results/goals and changes to my training/nutrition.

I think thats enough from me for now, all responses welcome and thankyou to anyone who has got this far in reading it!

James! :clap2:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You have reconised your problem so work on the legs, on the diet where is your pwo shake ?? this is a very important time to get that protein and some simple carbs in ya... and like a broken record I'll say it again where is your heathy fats...


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry i missed out my PWO shake. i always have 2 scoops of whey straight after training. however little in the way of carbs.. perhaps i should adapt this. Healthy fats, natural peanut butter and i cook in olive oil. Does this not cut it? What else should i add in?

Cheers!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just nuts mate udos oil is good but very dear, I would put some glucose powder in your post workout shake, to refill your glysogen levels and let the protein build and maintain the muscle, glucose powder costs £1.39 in superdrug and would last you at least 2 weeks.... corn flower is even cheaper, maltidrexin is about £6 a kilo

3


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

i use flax oil and extra virgin olive oil as udos is expensive, very good but pricey


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

i might try and net some flax oil? is it easy enough to get hold of? Had never thought of glycogen replenishment, perhaps i should look into it. I just ensure i get protein after a workout!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

H%B do all them udo's oil flax seed I would n't give their protein to a dog and it isn't cheap, even on sale but it is handy for a few supps.

after you train you are in a catabolic state or can be, and your body is craving energy it could use muscle, it could use protein? and this is also a good time to spike your insulin and the best way to do this is a high GI (glucose)


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

flax oil is available in some supermakets. I just bought 10 bottles as there was an offer on lol its in the freezer


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Feeling fresh! Trained early this morning, which is unlike me but i have a busy day with getting the bike MOT'd. Legs today.

Squats 4x10 @

100kg

100kg

110kg

100kg

leg extensions 4x6

Lunges 2x12 (6 E/S)

35kg dumbells

Hamstring curls 3x8

Donkey raises 3x12

trap raises 5x12

I am starting to wonder if im doing enough hamstring work. My quads seemed pumped and achy as did my glutes, but hammys didnt feel the bite.

I've also lowered the weights im squatting as im feeling the effects much more when i perform controlled reps of 100 as opposed to rushed wobbly reps on 120. Will this increase hypertrophy, or should i man through on 120?

Picked up some flax oil on my way home too, time to get cooking for the day!

Have also just noticed it was Friday 13th yesterday and i didnt realise. ignorance was bliss!!!:high5:


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Here's a few pics of my legs taken last night, they look better in these photos though than i see them everyday which gives you an idea! Comments welcomed!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Your legs have a bit of size to them, I would raise the reps on your leg extensions to round 12 form not weight is everything with extensions and a nice contraction and slow negetive move is good form, with no rest at the bottom, you could add stiffleg dead lifts to your hamstring work, they hit the top of the hams were the curl hits lower.

I personally do hams with back because as I move down my back it makes good sense to go into stiff leg DL's to get lower back and glut work, and when worked with quads it always is seen as a secondary concern.

I like walking lunges but I put a small barbell on my shoulders this put more emphesis on the front of the quad, they kill me though!


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

A rubbish day for diet, went for a few beers in my home town last night, bad for the training but great for motivation. Lots of people i haven't seen for ages commented on the transformation i've made so far.

Really wanna hit legs twice a week to spur them to grow. Think it would be over kill?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey james, i`m not a fan of 4x a week training for nattys but your volume overall volume is good 

imo you`d grow more with more rest days tho..

its easier for an endomorph to train frequently as they usually have quite abit of hidden muscle and the frequent workouts almost work like cardio for weightloss.

you got the lighting right in your pics  thats why they look better than reality..

cool innit lol


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Im a definite ecto unfortunately, i have the worst genetics possible lol!

Yeah in the back of my mind i know it wouldn't be beneficial to train more than 3-4 times a week, but when you wanna see results the temptation is there!

The light was a coincidence, infact a pain as id like to portray my legs in their true light! Unless i could pay someone to follow me round in my day to day life creating that light for me.....:nod:


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thought id post up a meal favourite of mine which has got me through uni! Takes 10 mins to whip up and works a treat.

I havnt worked out the macros of it, but its simple enough to add or reduce on certain aspects to allow for bulking/cutting diets!

Sweet Chilli Chicken Saladizza:

1 lettuce

1 tomato

1 green pepper

2-3 chicken breasts

4-5 boiled potatoes

2 tsp flax oil

Sweet Chili Sauce (see link to make your own)

salt

1 Tbsp white or rice vinegar

Slice spuds in half and boil until soft. Slice the chicken into bite-size pieces. Heat flax oil in skillet with high flame. Add chicken and 1 tbsp sweet chili sauce. Saute, stirring frequently. When nearly cooked, chili oil if desired, and a bit of salt. Add some more sweet chili sauce, cook to completion, and dash of vinegar and lemon juice.

Allow to cool a bit, toss with sliced lettuce, tomato, pepperoncini, and green pepper, and serve.

Add extra chilli's, oils, and my personal favourite strawberry's to taste!


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Chest and Tris today. :lift: Weighed in at 89.2 on a hungry belly!

Wasnt lifting too well, so went balls out for reps and got a good pump of of the session instead of shifting as much as possible.

Ive gone from 1 days rest between my 3 day split, to 3 days rest, so it feels like an eternity between sessions!

Flat Bench [email protected] 100kg, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Incline 4x8 @ 80kg (pause reps every other session)

Cable Flies 3x10

Skull Krushers 4x8 @ 40kg

Cable Pulldowns 3x10

Dips 10,8,6 @ me

Got a nasty pain in my elbow again doing skull crushers, i may have to drop them out of my sessions. I never usually do dips and felt a nice burn off them today, so they might get subbed in!

Took my bike to the garage today, waiting on a phonecall to tell me how much she will cost me! :wof: Sodding clutch!


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

played 90mins of 11aside football tonight with a few lads i know. Its been too long, thats gonna hurt tomorrow!!! :doh:


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Legs hurt just as much as i thought they would!

Back and Bi today, 89.6kg

Preacher curl 3x8

Cable curl- 3x12

Seated wide grip pulldowns 4x8

Bent Over Rows 4x10

Reverse cable flys 4x10

Seated close-grip rows 4x8

Did biceps first as they're usually just an afterthought and got a nice pump. Still thinking of hitting liquid fury to boost my pumps as theyre not as satisfying as they used to be.


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Legs today as im having the weekend off for V weekend. Anyone else going?

Day 3: Legs and Traps

Squats 4x8 @ 110kg (sloowly getting stronger)

1x20 @ 65kg

leg extensions 4x6

Lunges 2x12 (6 E/S)

trap raises 5x12

i didnt do hammy's today, im going to put them in with my next back day to see if concentrating on my quads gets better results. Noticed a slightly increase in strength and size today which was nice. Am purchasing T bullets (if theres any left!), see if they can give me the extra legs boost i need!?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

You should do more hamstring work and before quads, I'd look at stiff legs, seated leg curls and lying. then pre exhaust quads with extensions and then do a compound such as squats, the trick to hammering the legs is don't lock out on the compounds and keep cadence smooth and controlled reps.

And don't forget your calves they need training just as hard as everything else, mine get it every workout

If you want some ideas on legs take a look at my old blog posts there's loads of leg sessions up there.

Good luck

Pikey


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

back and hams make great sense to me I work down my back into my glutes and hams, I do quads and calfs, I'm no spring chicken and I believe leg development is difficult at an older age, ans calfs have very thick faciers and need a proper beating, heavy, imo


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

cheers guys, hammering my legs tomorrow so i may try it first. The only problem i've had with stiff deads is i find it stretches out my hamstring as opposed to rips them and feels like any building is going on. Definitely the weakest point of my body, needs some serious work!


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Back and Hamstrings today. 88.6kg, weight was a little down due to a weekend at V festival but that was expected.

Partial deads 3x8

Close Grip pulldown 3x10

Wide Grip Pulldown 3x8

Bench over rows @ 70kg 4x8

SLDL 4x10 @ 50kg (still a little unsure if im performing correctly, but felt ok today)

Hamstring curl

seated Calf raises 4x10 @ 50 kg

Bicep cheat curls 4x8

isolated preacher curls 3x10

A bit of a longer session for me, but felt good and strong, even after a boozy V weekend. I had a pre-work out shake before training, for the first time ever and really benefited from it. Considering i dont drink tea, coffee, coke or anything with caffein in (due to taste), a can of red bull or a pre work out shake and im bouncing off the walls!


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Legs Day yesterday (quads only)

Squats 10,10,10,8 @ 120

Leg press 3x10 @ 200kg

Leg extensions 3x10 (slow controlled reps) lactic acid killed me on these.

Lunges holding 30kg DB's 2x8lunges

Doesnt sound too much but really punished me at the time. Although dissapointed this morning as they dont seem to ache or burn. Maybe i need to bomb them even further?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its not about how many exercise you do its about how much you put into them.

some people use short rest periods n loads of exercises with a lighter weight,

i prefer to do just trap bar deads(instead of squats) for example but relentlessley add week in week out year in year out..

if the numbers are going up you should be on the right track.

if youre getting stronger but not bigger sommat needs adjusting.

if youre not getting stronger or bigger then you start worrying lol


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Quads and traps

Today felt good, my usual peanut butter and banana milkshake gave me the energy i was after.

Squat 8,10,10,10 @ 122.5kg

Lunges 2x12 @ 70kg

Leg curls- 3x10 slow as i could handle the lactic acid!

I wanted to leg press too but my legs were so fatigued by this point!

Traps shrugs 3x21

Getting stronger legs by the week, but no bigger  .


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Chest Day: 89.1 i still want to average 90kg and its not quite there

Bench went like this:

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

im aware this seems little brutal but i enjoy a session like this every now nad then.

Incline:

3x10 @75kg

Dips

10,8,8 @ 15kg + me

Rope Cable extensions 3x8

Close grip bench press 3x8 @ 60kg

Cable flys 3x8

for the first time ever being an ecto the thought of maybe cutting up a bit crossed my mind today. My abs have diminished slightly. I'll post my diet up later and bug people for tweaks.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey dude, good log I have enjoyed reading that and I'm all too familiar with trying to do stuff after a while away from it - getting all those ridiculous aches and stuff!

Anyway, just noticed you saying you are thinking of leaning down. You original goal was to bulk yeah? My advice is to stick to one or the other, don't try and do both. For muscles to grow there needs to be an abundance of calories, rest and of course stimulus! Remember though if calories are in a great excess then they will be stored as fat and it is widely regarded as normal that even the cleanest of bulk you probably will gain some fat...it happens.

Stick to your original plan for at least a few months, remembering to get plenty of rest aswell as consistency with training and you should gain...if you still aren't then look at upping calories in your diet till you are.


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Cheers Phill, think it was just a momentary lapse into wanting a decent set of abs, but i think as you said, i would be better off getting a decent layer of bulk on first. I've never had a problem dropping fat, so ill bulk out for at least 3 more months, try and get to 91-92kg on average, before contemplating cutting!

Here is my diet for bulking,

8am: Bowl of oats with splash of honey

2 scoops protein in water

125ml natural yogurt

11.30am: 5 egg whites and 2 yolks scrambled on 2 wholemeal toast

Glass of SS milk

3.pm: Homemade curry, brown rice, 1-2 chicken breasts

5pm: peanut butter and banana milkshake

5.30 pm: WORK OUT

PWO 2 scoops whey.

7pm: Tuna pasta or chicken and 1.5 sweet potatoes

9.30pm steak and 1.5 sweet potatoes potatoes

11pm: 1 scoop whey, 2 slices wholemeal toast.

Downfalls are that i love butter on my toast, although it is "low fat" its still not great. And im a student so the occasional or regular few beers is a hindrance. This year should hopefully cut it back to once a week however!

If anybody has anything to add to that, to aid me getting some bulk on, appreciated!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

When I bulked I ate PB sarnies all the time - every day infact, atleast 4 slices of wholemeal bread. I just ate mate in all honesty. I could quite easily be a proper fat 'astard if I didn't have an active job and didn't curb my eating and drinking at times - I could eat all day if given the chance.

I think your diet looks good - looks a fair amount of food, but you might find being an ecto with a high metabolism you need the extra food. Be consistent with it, that's the key to success imo - consistency.


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

spent today in shorts staring at how puny my calves are! Time to punish them tomorrow. Also watching transformers 2, megan fox.. wow.


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thought id put some measurements up and come back to them in a few months,

Chest 44 112.5

Arm 15.7 40

Neck 17 43

Calves 16 40.6

Quads 23.5 59.6

Next measure 06.10.10 (ish).


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Not the best session today, Weight down to 87.6kg, which im putting down to a heavy bbq drinking session saturday night.

Didnt really get much of a pump on and nothing felt particularly good. Hopefully Wed will be better!

Back, Bi, Calves, Hamstrings

T Bar Row- 80kg 3x10

Wide grip pulldowns 3x10

Close grip pulldowns 3x10

standing lat crunches 3x12

Donkey raises 3x15

calf raises 3x10

hamstring curls 4x10

preacher curls 4x10

cable curls 2x8


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Weight down to 87kg, diet hasnt changed, cant work out why im dropping weight!!?

Chest session:

bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline dumbell press

3x8 @ 32.5kg

Cable Fly

Dips @ 10kg + me

Skull crushers 3x10 @30kg

cable pull downs

Started T bullets today, let the fun begin.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think youre doing too many sets.

if youre doing too much it will affect youre metabolism.

take it from someone who was 9 stone and now has your stats and has been natty up until recently for 3 years..

do less exercises and put more into the ones that are left.

also maximise rest its crucial for an ecto.

i started bullets today as well so get youre ass into the comp between me frank and the lil guy...


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Really, the first 2 bench sets were just a warm-up. It really doesnt feel too much. You say keep the exercises but drop the sets on each?

I know weight fluctuates but 2 kgs, over a week, summat must be up. Im gonna check my funds and get a batch of pro-6 for before bed and see if that helps.

haha yeah im in. Il get some pics of the lean machine that i am up over the weekend.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

pro6 is unlikely to make the difference you require or indeed any powder.

i`m saying drop exercises.

you dont have to train a bodypart till you cant move it especially if youre natural, its about building up to big poundages over a long period of time..(big is relative too the individual)

i havent done a single isolation exercise in 5 years-altho i will at some point soon...

build muscle then shape it.

both together imo will slow progress down for you.(not everyone, but most)


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

i was just relating my weight drop to a calorie drop?

I guess im not one for sitting still so out of impatience i end up trainin too much. Im natural other than T-bullets so i guess i dont have the recover of many!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you will get good gains from a prosteroid like the bullets cos youre training as if youre on gear all the time...

what youre saying is very common bud, but what do you want?

to satisfy your ego or get some results?

for example i generally do 4 exercises or no more than 12 sets..

and im fcuked from it..

as are all my clients...

ash-k on here has shown me his before and after pics since ive been training him online and theyre really good but i dunno if i can convince him to put them up...

and he`s a 17 year old ecto..or was..


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

I look forward to them kicking in as such.

Yeah true, and point taken, its easy to let your ego take over your training.

If he's not keen on putting them up, i might even PM him and see if he'll send them my way.

Im keen to take my training a little more seriously this year as ill have the time etc, its just a matter of getting frustrated at a lack of results i suppose!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i`ll warn him you might ask...

ive already lectured him about the "sorts" who frequent training forums lol


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Squat day, What a mare. Weighed in at 87.9 which is back up a tad!

Managed

Squats [email protected] 120kg

On the final rep i had a wobbled and drove up, immediatly felt my knee give way. Now its sore as hell. Icing it and hoping it will get better with a rest week.

What a bas***d!!!


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Im 4 days into T-bullets now. Weight 87.9kg

Mopved in my new house now and back to training. Hit back today and felt incredible, a few days off did me a world of favours.

Chins 4x10 @ bodyweight

Deadlifted 4x10 @ 100kg

Bent Over row 4x10 @ 70kg

T-bar Row 4x8 @ 75kg

Preacher curls 3x8 @ 40kg

Cable curls

Felt really good, strong and weights going up!

Thats all for now


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

i need to get some straps, i never use them but since my hand injury i need them for heavier work. Any suggestions of where to get them from, or all they all very similar?


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

havnt updated recently due to lack of internet at my new house. Its installed next week!

Anyway training is going really well.

up to 90kg, and last night benched 110kg 8x4.

Strength is definitely progressing. Would just like to get some more bulk on. Diet is spot as far as i can see, gonna give it another month and if the bulking ceases i might up my game!


----------



## oxylent (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey all,

I want to study in London physiotherapy. Which one is the best school in UK?


----------

